# Connexion réseau Apple Tv via Smart Hub?



## MattFKF (5 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je lis ce forum depuis très longtemps, et viens de m'inscrire. J'ai une question concernant l'Apple tv. 
Savez-vous si une Apple TV peut reconnaitre la connexion réseau ethernet d'un périphérique externe (Récepteur AV ou téléviseur intelligent)?

Je m'explique, mon installation est la suivante:
-Ampli AV Yamaha RX-V3067
-Téléviseur Samsung UE40ES8000 Smart hub
-Apple tv

J'avais l'habitude avant d'acquérir ce téléviseur de connecter l'Apple tv à internet en wifi, mais la qualité inégale par wifi m'a poussé à étudier un branchement filaire. 
Je peux brancher le réseau ethernet directement sur l'apple tv, mais comment je ne dispose qued'un seul cable et port ethernet, je me demande si je peux désormais si lui faire profiter de la connexion réseau filaire branchée sur l'ampli ou le téléviseur via le cable HD. La norme HD 1.4 est bien censée supporter le réseau, pas seulement l'image ou le son. 
J'ai fait les tests mais l'Appel tv ne semble pas capable de reconnaitre d'autre réseau que l'ethernet branché directement, ou un réseau wifi, ce qui serait un sérieux défaut. 

Merci de votre aide,

MattFKF


----------



## manon813 (7 Janvier 2013)

L'apple TV (3) ne se connecte au réseau local (ethernet ou wifi) uniquement pour interagir avec un mac un ipad ou un iphone(recopie video, écoute de musique, panorama photos...). Et l'accès internet lui permet de faire fonctionner les quelques applications installés dessus (location de film, radio etc...)
Elle ne détectera aucun autre réseau désolé...!


----------

